# ____



## Bermuda (Jan 30, 2001)

I have deleted the previous message as it seems to have caused a major furor with Jeff H the self proclaimed steward of these message boards. 

That aside, I realize now that I was wrong to post my once every year or two instructional charter opportunity on this and other boards on Sailnet.

My sincerest of apologies to anyone that found my posting an invasion of the board or their privacy, or found it a non ethical or offensive offering as it was not my intention.

Sincerely,
Captain Bruce Gregory
http://boatskipper.com


----------

